# Active Directory im Zusammenhang mit Domain



## oraclin25 (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiss grundsätzlich was Domänen in einem Netzwerk zu bedeutetn hat.  Aber im Zusammenhang mit Active Directory ist es mir dann nicht mehr klar.

Wenn ich also mehrere Domänen habe, muss denn jede Domäne ihren eigenen Active Directory haben?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfestellungen.

Viele Grüße aus Rheinland,

Eure Ratna


----------



## Fragenfrager (19. Februar 2014)

Meines Wissens nach ja, es sei denn es handelt sich um Subdomains der ersten.


----------

